# The Umbrella For the Discerning  Stella & Fella



## Meanderer

Umbrella art, City rain, C'est la vie


----------



## Meanderer

A Massive Umbrella Covering a circular Roadway.  It claims to be the largest umbrella in the world, located in the Gansu China.


----------



## Meanderer

*2014 - "Crowds are gathering in Hong Kong for what could be the largest day of pro-democracy protests in the territory since street demonstrations ballooned over the weekend."




"It has been dubbed the "umbrella revolution" since protesters used umbrellas to protect themselves from pepper spray and tear gas fired by police."*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

rainy day magic


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Umbrella Species Project


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Starfish Wedding Cake Topper Tiki Umbrella Beach Wedding Cake


----------



## Meanderer

....and finally


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Meanderer

*Original Early John Deere advertising Tractor Umbrella*







"All original John Deere advertising cloth tractor umbrella with metal frame and wooden pole which would attach to the tractor and secure the umbrella. Good original condition on this umbrella that measures 66″ long and the umbrella will open to 62″ width. On the interior of the umbrella there is writing that encircles the post that states this piece was ‘Made in the U.S.A – 1827676 – Troy Sun Shade’."


----------



## Meanderer

_*Grandma's Old Umbrella*_





"A mischievous child crouches within an old umbrella and peers out at his world.  Carved from boxwod that grew in Tyler Arboretum, eastern Pennsylvania."


----------



## Blessed

Meanderer said:


> Umbrella art, City rain, C'est la vie


Double Love on this one!


----------



## Meanderer

_"Hey Stella!"_


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> A Massive Umbrella Covering a circular Roadway.  It claims to be the largest umbrella in the world, located in the Gansu China.


reminds me of a sort of merry-go-round.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

...a good day for ducks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Flarbalard




----------



## Meanderer

Coffee art


----------



## Meanderer

The Bridges Retirement Community resident Shirley Michael appears as Mary Poppins in the 2019 calendar recreating popular movie roles.


----------



## Pinky

The Umbrellas of Cherbourg


----------



## Meanderer

(FULL SCREEN)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Umbrella - Vintage "Singin' in the Rain"  Style Casey Abrams & The Sole Sisters


----------



## Meanderer

Boy taking shelter from the rain under a vegetal umbrella, Ethiopia


----------



## Meanderer

The dance is performed at Michael J. Fox Theatre, Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada. The dancers are from China.

Beautiful Chinese Umbrella Dance


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

More cute drawings on garage door


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Alligatorob

Good thread!  Umbrellas are cool.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## horseless carriage

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 235350


This photo is quite famous, I don't know if it's the photo or the subject that gives it the celebrity status.
It does remind me of something similar when my wife was a young woman. She was passing a high building on a windy day and the down draught of the wind caused a vortex, that's like a swirl of wind. It lifted my lady's hemline to show her stocking tops and underwear. As she was struggling to cover everything she heard the sound of a car crashing. Realising that the driver had been watching her and not the road ahead, she quickly walked away, still trying to get her dress down. "Wonder what he put on his accident report?" She told me later.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Penguin Standing Umbrella


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Radish Rose


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Lara




...and another from Heather Arenas


----------



## Meanderer

Old photograph of taking a nap on the ferry to Isle Of Lewis, Outer Hebrides, Scotland.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lara

Queen Elizabeth II under the umbrella


----------



## Lara

Princess Diana under the umbrella


----------



## ohioboy

Umbrella Galaxy:

https://science.nasa.gov/ngc-4651-umbrella-galaxy


----------



## Lara

I just realized, she's carrying a big mouse by the tail...eww


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Raj Umbrellas


----------



## Lara

Hamburg Heaven


----------



## Lara

Ancient Grecian Urn...possibly Calliope and Apollo


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## ohioboy

Lara said:


> Ancient Grecian Urn...possibly Calliope and Apollo
> View attachment 246539


Daphne, if it is Apollo.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Watermelon Umbrella



_​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

"As it turns out, King Charles III’s dogs are Jack Russell terriers. He and Camilla brought home two of them—Bluebell and Beth—from a London rescue center in 2017."


----------



## Lara

1940...millions of Parisians fled the French capital fleeing the advancing German army. 
Eighty years later, the "l'exode de Paris" at the Liberation of Paris Museum 
puts a neglected part of French history in the spotlight.


----------



## Lara

That is sad @hawkdon. Maybe these will make you smile...


----------



## Meanderer

Cinderella Fashionista: Under My Umbrella


----------



## Meanderer

_Blue & White Umbrellas......._​_



_
_Ondarreta Beach, San Sebastian, Spain_​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Cayenne and Jalapeno Chili Pepper Umbrellas......*HOT!*


----------



## Meanderer

Cocktail umbrella desk lantern



​


----------



## Lara

Chivalry as he carries her over a puddle 
at the Royal Ascot race meeting 1964
...rained out for the third straight day


----------



## Lara

"A bend in the road is not the end of the road...unless you fail to take the turn"
....Helen Keller


----------



## Lara

Monty Python


----------



## Lara

SUFFRAGISTS


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @MarkinPhx


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Copper Hallway Umbrella Stand


----------



## Meanderer

Victorian Ladies Black Lace Parasol


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

The man was a genius!


----------



## Lara

1998 Wimbledon Championships...ala Champagne


----------



## Meanderer

Reinier van Houdt performing Walter Marchetti’s “Concerto para la mano sinistra”


----------



## Meanderer

A trendy umbrella stand​


----------



## Meanderer

Beautiful Chinese Umbrella Dance


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> View attachment 249345View attachment 249346
> View attachment 249347


"Hat's Off" to the artist!


----------



## Meanderer

Mycroft Holmes on the Umbrella Throne...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"In a good way, *Mary Poppins’ umbrella keeps her in check*. Mary guided the children, while the umbrella guided her. Often times, it introduced Mary to her softer side. Because Mary had a strong-headed disposition, the umbrella helped her to relax once in a while by taking her over the rooftops of London."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

_Umbrella Fella_


----------



## Meanderer

ME AND MY FELLA AND A BIG UMBRELLA - Rita Hayworth - My Gal Sal '42/HD


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Flintstone Umbrella......


----------



## Pink Biz

Salvador Dali


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> ME AND MY FELLA AND A BIG UMBRELLA - Rita Hayworth - My Gal Sal '42/HD


omg that's awful!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


>


· Peter Lawford · Judy Garland


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

The *River Ribble* runs through North Yorkshire and Lancashire in Northern England. It starts close to the Ribblehead Viaduct in North Yorkshire, and is one of the few that start in the Yorkshire Dales and flow westwards towards the Irish Sea


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

_Umbrella takes a Holiday......



_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Nemo2

Prague 2013


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## fancicoffee13

Meanderer said:


> Umbrella art, City rain, C'est la vie


Love all the pictures involving umbrellas!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Nemo2

Timisoara, Romania, 2018.....another, increasingly popular internationally, 'Umbrella Street':


----------



## Meanderer

1974 
King Charles during a tour of Australia


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> _Umbrella takes a Holiday......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


He's so cute!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Steel Wool Photography


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Steel Wool Photography


That site has amazing effects!


----------



## Meanderer

Down by the Riverside by Dustin Patar


----------

